# Eremiaphila spec.



## mantis55 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hello here still pictures of my other animals are not so good.









Mantis55


----------



## Asa (Jun 13, 2007)

I like the big eyes.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 13, 2007)

Where you from we are having a hard time breeding them in America.


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 13, 2007)

Interesting species.


----------



## mantis55 (Jun 14, 2007)

@robo mantis

Hello the animals are having a hard time too come,and breeding is not so heavy

manis55


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 14, 2007)

Yeah over here we didn't have much success.


----------

